# Question about production of the P226...



## Jaster83 (Nov 14, 2008)

I've read that after 2005/6 and the name change in 2007 of SIGARMS the quality of the guns produced in the US really declined...

I've been googling a lot trying to find out when the 226R was released, and when it was released in 40/357, but have been having a hard time finding that info...

So, the question is, is there a SIGARMS P226R .40 manufactured before 2005, and if there is, how would I identify that it was manufactured before 2005?


----------



## 8Eric6 (May 9, 2010)

mine has the date on the side of the blue box it came in. I got p226r made in 2009 and that and my S&W 686 are my favorite handguns I own.


----------



## Jaster83 (Nov 14, 2008)

Okay... after a few more hours of google...

Sig started offering the P226 in .40 S&W and .357 SIG in 1996.
This is also the year they started using machined instead of stamped slides. (Many complain about top-heaviness of the machined slide, unless the frame is also made of stainless steel, which is available in the SL or Sport II SL models.)

Another problem the gun had was the trigger bar spring, which was redisigned in 1998.

This info was gleaned from this article

Still trying to find out when Sig released the 226R model.


----------

